# Window next to bathtub in apartment



## Rick18071 (Dec 8, 2016)

An apartment has a window on the wall just a few inches from the bathtub outside edge. No bathtub enclose. The IRC would require glass in homes to be tempered within 60" of the bathtub. But I can't find this in the IBC for this apartment. Does anyone know where I can find it?

2009 IRC 308.4 5. Hazardous locations.Glazing in enclosures for or walls facing hot tubs, whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs and showers where the bottom exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524 mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking surface.
Exception: Glazing that is more than 60 inches (1524 mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, from the waters edge of a hot tub, whirlpool or bathtub.

IBC 2406.4 Hazardous locations.
The following shall be considered specific hazardous locations requiring safety glazing materials:
5. Glazing in doors and enclosures for hot tubs, whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs and showers. Glazing in any portion of a building wall enclosing these compartments where the bottom exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524 mm) above a standing surface.

Why does the IBC not require windows above bathtubs to be tempered too?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 8, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> An apartment has a window on the wall just a few inches from the bathtub outside edge. No bathtub enclose. The IRC would require glass in homes to be tempered within 60" of the bathtub. But I can't find this in the IBC for this apartment. Does anyone know where I can find it?
> 
> 2009 IRC 308.4 5. Hazardous locations.Glazing in enclosures for or walls facing hot tubs, whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs and showers where the bottom exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524 mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking surface.
> Exception: Glazing that is more than 60 inches (1524 mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, from the waters edge of a hot tub, whirlpool or bathtub.
> ...



See bold/italicized portion of your post above.


----------



## ICE (Dec 8, 2016)

If I understand this, the window is not within the walls that surround the tub on three sides and the window is not in a wall that faces the tub.  Therefore safety glazing is not required.


----------



## RLGA (Dec 9, 2016)

ICE said:


> If I understand this, the window is not within the walls that surround the tub on three sides and the window is not in a wall that faces the tub.  Therefore safety glazing is not required.



There is no mention of lateral distance in the 2009 IBC edition, but there is in the 2012 and 2015 IBC editions. I guess it just took awhile for the IBC to catch up with the IRC.


----------



## JBI (Dec 9, 2016)

5. *Glazing in* doors and *enclosures for* hot tubs, whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms,* bathtubs* and showers. *Glazing in any portion of a building wall enclosing these compartments* 

The 'enclosure' and/or 'compartment' is the bathroom. 
If the vertical distance from the bottom of the tub to the lowest piece of glass is less than 60", safety glazing required. 
Hazardous locations in this part of the Code are places that inadvertent human impact could result in injury, like a slip and fall in the tub where your arms flail about. More than 60" above the bottom of the tub and that inadvertent contact is negligible.


----------



## ICE (Dec 9, 2016)

The 'enclosure' and/or 'compartment' is the bathroom.


I can only address California code.  Ca. did not adopt the 2009 IRC.  Ca. did adopt the 2009 IBC.

2014 CRC based on 2012 IRC:
R308.4.5 Glazing and wet surfaces. Glazing in walls,
enclosures or fences containing or facing hot tubs, spas,
whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs, showers and
indoor or outdoor swimming pools where the bottom
exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524
mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking
surface shall be considered a hazardous location. This shall
apply to single glazing and all panes in multiple glazing.
Exception: Glazing that is more than 60 inches (1524
mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, from
the water’s edge of a bathtub, hot tub, spa, whirlpool, or
swimming pool.

2014 CBC based on the 2012 IBC:
2406.4.5 Glazing and wet surfaces. Glazing in walls,
enclosures or fences containing or facing hot tubs, spas,
whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs, showers and
indoor or outdoor swimming pools where the bottom
exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524
mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking
surface shall be considered a hazardous location. This shall
apply to single glazing and all panes in multiple glazing.
Exception: Glazing that is more than 60 inches (1524
mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, from
the water’s edge of a bathtub, hot tub, spa, whirlpool, or
swimming pool.

There is no mention of a "compartment".

2013 CBC based on the 2009 IBC:
5. Glazing in doors and enclosures for hot tubs, whirlpools,
saunas, steam rooms, bathtubs and showers.
Glazing in any portion of a building wall enclosing
these *compartments* where the bottom exposed edge of
the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524 mm) above a
standing surface.

Given the wording of the 2009 IBC, I can see how one could decide that the walls of the entire bathroom are the enclosure/compartment, I would decide differently.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2016)

ICE said:


> I can only address California code.  Ca. did not adopt the 2009 IRC.  Ca. did adopt the 2009 IBC.
> 2014 CRC based on 2012 IRC:


Ice I did not expect miss-info in your posts
There is no such code as the 2014 California Building or Residential Codes
Some jurisdictions have modified the codes but the state codes are as follows:

The 2010 California Building Codes is based on the 2009 International Codes
The 2013 California Building Codes is based on the 2012 International Codes
The 2016 California Building Codes is based on the 2015 International Codes


----------



## ICE (Dec 12, 2016)

My mistake Mark.  When we amended and adopted the Ca codes we gave them a new name and date. 

I shouldn't post quotes from the code that I enforce since that code is only valid in such a small portion of the country.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't think I could say the walls of the bathroom is the enclose for the bathtub because then you could not have an outlet in the bathroom.


----------



## JBI (Dec 12, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> I don't think I could say the walls of the bathroom is the enclose for the bathtub because then you could not have an outlet in the bathroom.



But you COULD call it a compartment and still provide outlets, couldn't you?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 12, 2016)

The apartment bathtub/shower has a shower curtain so the window would be outside of the enclosure.

Hot tubs have the same rule for glass. I have a hot tub and a shower in my great room with lots of windows. I don't think I would call my great room an enclosure or a compartment.


----------



## JBI (Dec 12, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> I don't think I would call my great room an enclosure or a compartment.



But it IS a compartment. All glass _within the specified ranges_ would need to be safety glass, even in your great room...


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2016)

Water on surfaces (both natural (skin?) and manufactured) leads to reduced resistance, leads to slips and falls, duh?


----------

